# Niptek's Do! Aqua 4gallon cube



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very cool! Nice and neat. Some _Staurogyne repens_ would look great in there!


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Love this tank so far. Interested to see how it fills in.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Where can I purchase this tank and lighting?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

How do you like your light? Thinking of something for my 25g cube....Very pretty tank!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

27w isnt going to be sufficient for a 25gallon tank. i like the light but i think its overpriced.
If i could do it again i would go with this light


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

h4n said:


> Where can I purchase this tank and lighting?



http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=25_29

or 

http://www.adgshop.com/Trimless_aquariums_s/5.htm


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

added a hagen internal filter for better water circulation. also trimmed some stems and hc


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

*update*

Jan 13, 2012









4/9/2012


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

love it....mmmm...fruit punch.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

That's a lotta sugar 

nice growth and evolution!


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

make sure a kid doesn't stick there hand in lol


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great! Hmm, i was thinking about one of those two light for my new tank. Just curious since you've owned both, which do you think is better?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Drink_soy_sauce said:


> Looks great! Hmm, i was thinking about one of those two light for my new tank. Just curious since you've owned both, which do you think is better?



My ballast went out a long with my bulb for the Archaea. So I was forced to get a the finnex light while i get warranty from AFA for my Archaea. I plan on using both lights on the tank.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

malady said:


> make sure a kid doesn't stick there hand in lol



We share the room with a Kinder gardener class so kids are always sticking their fingers in there. :angryfire


----------

